# A gem of a heater install



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

saw this while doing a copper pipe repair


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

why is it on it's side. JK :laughing:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I'll try and display your work properly next time ron :laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

at least the pvc is on the cold side


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Turn both those valves off and max out the thermostats. Put a video camera in the room and go to lunch.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

youcandoit,wecanhelp.


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

if you make things simple enough that any idiot can do it... this is what happens... know when to call a plumber dammit


----------



## RollinSoLo (Sep 22, 2009)

Never take sideways pictures.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Yikes. Someone definitely shopped at the Depot and then did some shabby work. Pro, was that the before picture, or did you just happen to snap that while there for something else?
I once had a guy tell me it was OK to run PVC for both hot and cold, he had been doing it in all his homes he remodeled. I told him you may be doing it, but that doesn't make it right. Another DIY that knew better.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I was doing a copper pipe repair in the same room. I had nothing to do with the heater. I just snapped the photo of it.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

To help make Protech's pics easier to view, I rotated them to the correct orientation and just slightly sharpened them with Unsharp Mask (makes them just a bit grainy, but I'm working with pre-pinched jpegs, not originals, so what can ya do? Garbage in - garbage out. ). Here are the corrected pics:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*will the insurance company pay up??*

I would guess that the home owner installed this mess and it came from home depot...

when the pipe finally snaps off on the cold inlet or it breaks back in the corner where the hot line is under stress, and 
completely floods the home, 

I wonder if their insurance company will 
pay the bill when they see that slop???:no:


----------

